# A Fascinating Little German "Pufferbelly"!



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Just happened to stumble across this *very unusual  little German steam loco *on YouTube:






What I found fascinating  about it is that it appears to be almost *"home-made" . *Looks almost like a full-scale adaptation of some of Regner's creations - a *very offset boiler *(that would make a Shay jealous!  ), powering what appears to a *single-cylinder marine or small industrial engine. *The mechanical connection to the drive wheels appears to be a chain drive to at least the front axle. Also has quite a *"bark" to the exhaust *(seemingly enough to rival a *Pennsy K4s!   ). *Anyone know anything about this  - appears to be an interesting little tourist line.  *Tom Lapointe

PS _ Happy 2015, everyone! 
*


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom. Love it.
Heath Robinson lives on!!!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

And she's also runs as narrow gauge! 





Harvey C.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it just me or does this look like a full size BAGRS basic steam engine project?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom thanks for posting the video very interesting


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Rather than a locomotive this is a steam powered jigger. It's funny that they have to push start it, as it has only one cylinder. The line was standard gauge, as can be seen in this video of the last train to run in 2000:






Sadly, DB has sold the line to a scrap merchant, so its days are numbered.


----------

